# My heart goes out



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

My heart goes out to all the families who lost their loved ones in Air India's plane crash :bysmilie:

This had me thinking for a while with all the heartbreaking stories of the families that I hear. A friend of mine was just telling me about her dad's friend who was supposed to take the flight with his wife, son and daughter. However, he had a problem with the ticket - so was booked for the next flight. Wife, daughter and son went to that flight that crashed. The man lost his loving family all at once :bysmilie: I don't wanna hear anymore because stories like these are good at keeping my mind thinking non stop. I am sure that evryone was excited in the plane that they were seconds away from being home. According to the news, one of the survivors reported that it all happened in seconds. Eveything was fine. The plane was landing fine. When it touched the runway, one of the plane's wheel missed and costed the lives of 158 people (more than 19 innocent child was among them)  It is just heartbreaking. May they all rest in peace!

Incidents like these remind me of enjoying the present with my loved ones and appreciating every little thing. Life is short to waste in unnecessary stupid or crazy acts, behaviors, action...etc that goes in this world. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with you Kat, what you said here. Life is too short to waste so much energy on negativity, hate and pettiness.

My heart hurts for all the families left behind..it's very tragic and sad.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

It was very sad.........and very hard to believe that "anyone" could have survived but I am so very glad they did. I do extend my condolences for all the family members that were waiting for their loved ones. Very sad indeed.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, that is horrible about the man's family. I cannot image losing everyone in a split second but it does happen. Have you noiticed there are so many plane crashes lately?? Very upsetting.........

Yes, enjoy what we have today! That is just so important! Send out as much love as you can and be happy!!! Love you Kat!!!:chili:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

TheMalts&Me;
Incidents like these remind me of enjoying the present with my loved ones and appreciating every little thing. Life is short to waste in [COLOR=black said:


> unnecessary stupid or crazy[/COLOR] acts, behaviors, action...etc that goes in this world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh that is so sad. 
when I heard it on the radio and they said that there were a lot of people on the plain heading to dubai I was scared and lokked right away if you (KAT) are ok. which you was.

still, my heart goes out to the families. this is so sad


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You're right. Moments like this tend to snap everything into perspective. There's a moment in most days where I feel such deep gratitude for everything (and everyone) in my life.

Be well, everybody.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

its very sad ,makes you stop to think .


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

this is so unfortunate, best of wishes to the families of the victims and survivors.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Have you noiticed there are so many plane crashes lately?? Very upsetting
> 
> Yes, enjoy what we have today! That is just so important! Send out as much love as you can and be happy!!! Love you Kat!!!:chili:


Yes Dianne, I have noticed. Very sad and scary  all these lives go in less than few minutes. This particular crash story is chasing me anywhere I go. I sometimes wish that we had the power to shut our ears. Anywhere I went today and yesterday, there must be someone who will tell me about it. I have few Indian friends -really dear to me- so I have no choice but to listen to what he/she has to say about other similar stories of the incident. At some point, it just gets you down. 

I am happy that I am with my family and malts right now.. I love them so much. I found a very beautiful card in front of the doorsteps when I arrived to the family's place that brightened my evening and made me  today. It came all the way from the States :wub: from our very dear Kerry :w00t: sure was a surprise and a big hit to me. It came in the perfect timing :wub: awwh I sure also love my SM family and luv ya too Dianne.



HEINI said:


> when I heard it on the radio and they said that there were a lot of people on the plain heading to dubai I was scared and lokked right away if you (KAT) are ok. which you was.
> 
> still, my heart goes out to the families. this is so sad


awwh dear Becky - the plane was actually heading to India. All passengers were people going back to their homes. Some for vacation to see their relatives (according to one of my friends who is originally from India - lives here), some have a religious celebration at this period of year, others back there for good .. but I guess the fate didn't make that happen  



LitGal said:


> Be well, everybody.


hugs to all and yes, be well everybody:grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> My heart goes out to all the families who lost their loved ones in Air India's plane crash :bysmilie:
> 
> This had me thinking for a while with all the heartbreaking stories of the families that I hear. A friend of mine was just telling me about her dad's friend who was supposed to take the flight with his wife, son and daughter. However, he had a problem with the ticket - so was booked for the next flight. Wife, daughter and son went to that flight that crashed. The man lost his loving family all at once :bysmilie: I don't wanna hear anymore because stories like these are good at keeping my mind thinking non stop. I am sure that evryone was excited in the plane that they were seconds away from being home. According to the news, one of the survivors reported that it all happened in seconds. Eveything was fine. The plane was landing fine. When it touched the runway, one of the plane's wheel missed and costed the lives of 158 people (more than 19 innocent child was among them)  It is just heartbreaking. May they all rest in peace!
> 
> ...


OMG...I was so busy yesterday I didn't turn on the t.v....this is the first I heard. How horribly tragic for all... and I can't even imagine what that father is feeling now - I hope he is able to find strength through all of this.

AMEN AMEN to that (red statement), Kat!!! We are never guaranteed another day on this planet and I know sometimes I take that for granted. Too bad it's tragedies like this to shake us back to reality and appreciation for all of life's precious moments. 

Carpe Diem, my friends!!! And with that, I think I'm gonna log off for a bit and take the doglets for a walk in the great outdoors...the wind is blowing and I was avoiding it for the sake of my sinuses...but what the heck, right???! :blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I so agree. Every moment on earth should be cherished. RIP to all who perished on the plane and good wishes to those who were injured and survived.:grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm back  ... it was too windy and cold out there. I'm seizing my day inside for now lol


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

How very terrible.  My heart goes out to all the families that lost loved ones as well.. I wish there weren't so many terrible things happening to fill the news up with them. Everytime I watch the news, I get my heart broken somehow.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Kat ...

You are so wise and mature for your age. You are blessed to have the gift of understanding how precious life is ... and, to be grateful and appreciate what you have. I, too, am grateful and appreciate my blessings.

My prayers are with all of the people who died on that flight ... and, for the families who are bearing the pain from the loss of friends and loved ones. Also, for the survivors ... who might have lost loved ones on that flight. 

Love and Hugs for you, sweet Kat.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lets put things in perspective. It is very sad when something like this happens. No question about it. People are made aware of it because it makes the news. But do you realize HOW MANY PEOPLE DIE by car accidents EVERY DAY and nobody cares about it ?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm not making assumptions about whether other people care about car accidents. And, the news media here always carries stories about tragic car accidents. I, for one, sure do care. In fact, car accidents upset me all the time ... because so many of those accidents could have been prevented ... if people weren't texting, talking on cellphones, drinking, (speeding, too) while instead ... they should have been paying attention to the road. Pedestrians get killed, too ... for the same reason. 

I think plane crashes are going to be in the news because so many people, at once ... usually die. And, with the way the world is today ... we aren't sure in the beginning, if a plane crash was an accident or a terror attack. I know, because of where we live, that it is always, unfortunately, a concern.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It is very sad, it's heartbreaking to think about it all, for the victims and all the loved ones.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> Lets put things in perspective. It is very sad when something like this happens. No question about it. People are made aware of it because it makes the news. But do you realize *HOW MANY PEOPLE DIE by car accidents EVERY DAY and nobody cares about it ?*


I certainly care, and will go so far as to say everybody cares.

The reason plane crashes make National news (in all cases) is that
people travel all over the world, which makes it news to the entire world.
One plane load of passengers will have folks from all over.

What Kat posted was lovely, very touching. I continue to pray for the many families who have lost their loved ones. I pray for anyone who has lost a beloved friend, or family member, no matter the circumstances.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It is sad no matter the circumstances. Plane crashes get the news because it is so many people at the same time and it does not happen as often. Car crashes don't get that exposure even tho they are causing more deaths because they happen every day. This is the second plane crash lately. I hope there won't be a third one.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

My heart goes out to all of them. How devastating. :grouphug:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Such a sad tragedy, my thoughts and prayers go out to all the families involved.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> I think I'm gonna log off for a bit and take the doglets for a walk in the great outdoors...the wind is blowing and I was avoiding it for the sake of my sinuses...but what the heck, right???! :blush:


awwh I also took the malts for a short walk after responding in SM (lastnight) - i think it was during the same time you posted this. 



maltlovereileen said:


> I'm back  ... it was too windy and *cold out there*. I'm seizing my day inside for now lol


lol what happened to Spring season? 

Summer season is almost here. The malts say that it is officially HERE after they both caused a huge splash in the pool last week. I took a picture of that (both malts in the air) First time ever, I capture that in a still picture. My eyes see them jump together, but it is cool to have it in a picture ^_^ wait until i share it here - after I trasfer it to my computer.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Love and Hugs for you, sweet Kat.


 hugs and love are back at ya too, dear Marie :grouphug:



MalteseJane said:


> People are made aware of it because it makes the news. But do you realize HOW MANY PEOPLE DIE by car accidents EVERY DAY and nobody cares about it ?





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'm not making assumptions about whether other people care about car accidents. And, the news media here always carries stories about tragic car accidents. I, for one, sure do care. In fact, car accidents upset me all the time ... because so many of those accidents could have been prevented ... if people weren't texting, talking on cellphones, drinking, (speeding, too) while instead ... they should have been paying attention to the road. Pedestrians get killed, too ... for the same reason.
> 
> I think plane crashes are going to be in the news because so many people, at once ... usually die. And, with the way the world is today ... we aren't sure in the beginning, if a plane crash was an accident or a terror attack. I know, because of where we live, that it is always, unfortunately, a concern.





3Maltmom said:


> I certainly care, and will go so far as to say everybody cares.
> 
> The reason plane crashes make National news (in all cases) is that
> people travel all over the world, which makes it news to the entire world.
> One plane load of passengers will have folks from all over.


Agreed. 

I also care and really didn't come across knowing a person who doesn't care when a life ends in a fatal car accident. Fatal car accidents are very common here, especially in the huge highways despite the traffic Law, fines given, tones of speeding radars. There are cases that get mentioned in the news often here - I am sure not to every single accident though (unlike when it comes to planes).

The reason I brought this plane incident up in this thread yesterday is because it was very hard to keep my mind off it no matter how much I tried. I read about it Satuarday morning (the day before yesterday), it did upset me, but on top of that people didn't stop talking about stories of people they know or heard of from that accident. For the whole two days (starting Sat morning) I am hearing about it, so mind and heart go so busy. Sometimes, when you take it out by talking, writing or typing, it does help. Most of the time, I *talk* to my loved ones - family, friends, loved ones and close people. Fewer other times, I write somewhere. It sure helps.



MalteseJane said:


> It is sad no matter the circumstances. Plane crashes get the news because it is so many people at the same time and it does not happen as often. Car crashes don't get that exposure even tho they are causing more deaths because they happen every day. *This is the second plane crash lately.* *I hope there won't be a third one*.


Amen to that.


----------

